# Irish Defence Forces - Keeping the peace for 50 years



## eroo (Jun 26, 2008)

> By Tom Brady Security Editor
> 
> Thursday June 26 2008
> 
> ...



http://www.independent.ie/national-news/keeping-the-peace-for-50-years-1421242.html

Here's to 50 more!:)






On footpatrol in East Timor in 2001





A peacekeeper carries out a minesweep in Lebanon





The first troops - from the 32nd Battalion - prepare to leave from Baldonnel for the Congo in July 1960





Shots are fired at the graveside in Glasnevin in November 1960 for the Niemba ambush victims





Irish peacekeepers pictured in Lebanon in 1958





Irish peacekeepers pictured in Liberia


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool pictures, here's to 50 years and more!


----------

